
Comcast tells government that its data caps aren’t actually “data caps” - amardeep
http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/08/comcast-tells-government-that-its-data-caps-arent-actually-data-caps/
======
Someone1234
Seems like Comcast just takes issue with the term "cap" since from their
perspective they don't "cap" at all, they just charge for overage.

The term data cap when there isn't a cap (i.e. you don't get cut off when
exceeding) isn't really ideal. But it is the common term now.

It might just be better to call it Unlimited Vs. Pay As You Go data. Comcast's
model is clearly what I'd call Pay As You Go or Pay Per Data.

But all of this argument over wording choice is unhelpful and won't really
change the world no matter how it turns out. What does matter is choice, cost,
and the ability to compare different ISP's relative data costs (i.e. no hidden
cap/data fees).

------
malchow
I liked this line, from Comcast's filing with the N.Y. regulator: "Exceeding
the cap could subject a household to alterations to its Internet access."

Pray that they don't alter it any further.

------
dewnaughts
Comcast & Friends are slowly but surely changing the internet from an open
platform to one that serves the interests of their shareholders. If they
continue to have this sort of success, there may eventually be little left to
recognize it by.

